
The problem with Clojure's type hints and Arc's if statement - shawndumas
http://slidetocode.com/2012/05/29/where-did-my-parentheses-go/
======
pg
"As a side note, in the case of Arc dropping these delimiters is a false
economy because without parentheses around the (if ) clauses one must insert
(do ) statements to include a sequence of S Expressions inside the (cond)
clause."

IIRC before making this decision I analyzed a corpus of CL code and found that
the great majority of cond clauses had only one expression after the test. I
think the reason cond traditionally has implicit progn is simply that JMC did
not initially separate the two concepts in his mind.

Incidentally, in Arc = is assignment.

